# Sicherheit: Luft oder Ausgänge abschalten?



## element. (16 Dezember 2009)

Wie verfahrt ihr, um bei offener Schutztür pneumatische Bewegungen abzuschalten. Ausgangskarten die Spannung nehmen, Entlüften oder beides? Welche Methode erfüllt welche Kat?


----------



## Matthias_VER (16 Dezember 2009)

Wir verwenden beides.

Das hängt aber von der zu erwartenden / bestehenden Gefahr ab und wie man sie abstellen kann. Wenn Du beide Energiearten blockierst, dann kann ein einzelnes Versagen keine Gefahr bedeuten.

Allerdings musst Du vorher untersuchen, wie Du pneumatisch vorgehen musst; entlüften oder einsperren. Je nachdem, welches Vorgehen die mögliche Gefahr verhindert.


Die Kategorie für die Sicherheitsstufe ergibt sich ebenfalls aus der Gefahrenmöglichkeit und -häufigkeit. Daraus leitet sich dann die erforderliche Sicherheitsmaßnahme ab.


----------



## Sinix (16 Dezember 2009)

Das sehe ich ähnlich wie Matthias_VER, es hängt von der jeweiligen Aufgabenstellung ab. Wenn etwas mit Vakuum angesaugt wurde, möchte man unter Umständen auch, dass das bei geöffneter Schutztür so bleibt! Also jeden Aktor einzeln auf Gefährdungspotenzial abklopfen.


----------



## element. (16 Dezember 2009)

Danke Euch. Es wird nichts angesaugt und auch keine Greifer etc.
Heißt das, es hängt von der nötigen Kat/PL ab, was ich abschalten muss, und unter Umständen beides?


----------



## o_prang (16 Dezember 2009)

Richtig, ihr müsst eine Gefahrenanalyse für die einzelnen Bewegungen machen. Je nachdem welche Gefahr für Leib und Leben ausgeht, muss die Restenergie aus der Pneumatik raus, d.h. Entlüften. 
Eine horizontale Bewegung, die z.B. einen WT schiebt, sollte die Luft enzogen werden. Ein Greifer der nur mit 1bar Druck ein Teil festhält, kann u.U. unter Druck bleiben.
Generell sollte (je nach Kat MUSS) man immer Strom der Ausgangskarte und Luft wegnehmen. Es kann ja sein, dass der Strom weg ist, das Ventil aber klemmt.


----------



## Sinix (17 Dezember 2009)

o_prang schrieb:


> ...Es kann ja sein, dass der Strom weg ist, das Ventil aber klemmt.



...oder ein Luftschlauch abreisst...


----------



## Bär1971 (19 Dezember 2009)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> ...oder ein Luftschlauch abreisst...



das macht dann ja nur Krach, ist aber ebenso entlüftet :roll:

Spass beiseite...

Das Thema Pneumatik und Sicherheit ist schon was ganz Eigenes:

In der Regel schalte ich beides ab. Die Versorgung der Ausgangskarte wie auch das Hauptluftventil (oder den entsprechenden Druckkreis). In manchen Anwendungen ist es aber nicht möglich die Luft wegzunehmen, ohne einen undefinierten Maschinenzustand zu erhalten. Es wird immer in der Entscheidung des Konstrukteurs (auf der mechanischen Seite) liegen, das Restrisiko gegen die Maschinenfunktion abzuwägen.

Hinzu kommt, dass auf Seite der Elektrik ein riesen Tohuwabohu gemacht wird mit Zweikanaligkeit, sichere Abschaltungen etc... aber auf Pneumatischer Seite nur EIN! Ventil fürs Abschalten zuständig ist, welches zudem (zwangsläufig) auch nur einkanalig angesteuert werden kann.

Um auch eine sichere Pneumatik zweikanalig aufzubauen gehts dann nochmal richtig ins Geld. Ich denke das genau das auch der Grund ist, warum es eigentlich nirgends wirklich verbaut wird, und vielen sogar gänzlich unbekannt ist.

Ergo bleibt wieder nur der gesunde Menschenverstand des Elektroplaners in Rücksprache mit dem Konstrukteur, ob und in welcher Größenordnung er die (unsichere) Pneumatik abschaltet, oder wichtige Maschinenfunktionen am Leben erhält. Beispiel zyklischer Eingriff in eine Produktionsvorrichtung um Teile einzulegen und zu entnehmen. Dort ist es oftmals unsinnig die Luft abzuschalten weil man einen definierten Zustand benötigt bzw. erhalten muss. Also einfehlersicher nur die Versorgung der SPS-Ausgangskarte wegnehmen.

Anderst ist es bei Not-Aus: Dort muss alles sofort abgeschaltet werden und es darf auch keine gespeicherte Energie (eingesperrte Luft) bestehen bleiben.

Gruß Bär


----------



## Safety (19 Dezember 2009)

*Sicherer Halt*

Hallo,
es muss zuerst immer eine Risikobeurteilung gemacht werden, einfach zusagen so kann man es machen kann keiner. Es kommt immer auf die Sicherheitsfunktion an. 
Ich gebe mal ein Beispiel:
Wir gehen davon aus es gibt eine Pneumatische Gefahr in der Maschine eine Zylinder. Jetzt habt Ihr eine Risikoanalyse gemacht und festgestellt das Ihr eine Gefahr habt die einem PLr von x entspricht. Da Ihr nicht inhärent sicher Konstruieren könnt wählt Ihr eine technische Schutzmassnahme, diese muss mindestens dem vorher ermittelten PLr entsprechen.
Ihr wählt eine Trenende Schutzeinrichtung (Zaun) mit einer Beweglichen Trennenden Schutzeinrichtung also einer Tür, an dieser ist dann ein Verrigelungsschalter der an eine Sichere Logik angeschlossen ist und diese Sichere Logik schaltet dann den Aktor der Sicherheitsfunktion, der Aktor ist nicht der Zylinder. Jetzt muss man sehen wie man das Risiko mindern kann um den PLr zu erreichen. Kann man die SIFU mit einem sicheren Entlüften machen ist die Reihenfolge Sensor Logik Entlüften(Ventil oder Ventile). Diese Kette muss dem geforderten PLr entsprechen. Also ist das Entlüftungsventil der Aktor und muss Sicher ausgeführt werden. Aber sehr wichtig ist, man muss bewerten, ob es keine Gefahr mehr gibt nach dem entlüften. Ob das Prozessventil in der SIFU auch ein Aktor ist muss von Fall zu Fall bewertet werden. Wenn der Sichere Zustand des Entlüftens nur erreicht wird wenn das Prozessventil auch abschaltet ist dies auch zu bewerten und muss dem PLr entsprechen. 

Aber es ist nicht immer möglich dem System einfach die Energie zunehmen, dann muss man einen Sicheren Halt des Zylinders machen. Hier bleibt die Energie (Luft) auf den Ventilen. Es gibt von Festo ein Sicherheitshandbuch mit entsprechenden Schaltungen. Der Aktor ist hier immer das bzw. die Ventile die dann von der Sicheren Logik abgeschaltet werden, hier muss entsprechend des PLr ein oder auch mehrere Ventile eingesetzt werden um den Zylinder sicher anzuhalten! 

Bei der Pneumatik Hydraulik ist es nicht anders wie bei der Elektrik, hier müssen auch die Anforderungen der Architekturen Kategorien eingehalten werden. Z.B. Einfehlersicherheit KAT3 .

Also sicheres Entlüften muss mit einem Sicheren Ventil oder mehreren Unsicheren geschehen. Auch einen Sicheren Halt eines Zylinders kann man bei höheren KAT nicht einfach mit einem Unsicheren Ventil machen. 

Habe noch was vergessen, auch müssen die bewährten und grundlegenden Sicherheitsprinzipien anwenden  siehe 13849-2.

Die Normen gelten nicht nur für die Elektroseite!!!!!


----------



## Bär1971 (19 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Safety,

sicher hast du absolut Recht mit Deinen Ausführungen. Es ist nur heute in der Praxis so, dass die wenigsten mit der neuen umgestellten Risikobewertung klar kommen. Was früher galt, gilt heute eigentlich auch noch. Nur das es viel komplizierter wurde das Richtige Handeln schriftlich zu belegen.

Ich wage mal zu behaupten, das 90% der Elektrokonstrukteure kein Studium der neuen Risikoeinschätzung machen (können). Denn um das zu verstehen und anzuwenden braucht man wohl schon mehr als nur mal nen kurzen Auffrischungstageslehrgang.

Das Ergebniss der praktischen (sicheren) Ausführung ist wohl nach wie vor das Selbe, nur ist der theoretische Weg dahin so unglaublich verkompliziert worden, das nur noch die wenigsten hoch geschulten Menschen damit klar kommen.

Womit ich auch hier mal wieder in den Raum stelle: Dinge die von Anfang an so verkompliziert werden haben kaum eine Chance auf Anwendung (obwohl gefordert). Ist einfach in der Sache selbst begründet.

Welche Fachtheoretiker hier ihre Namen in die Geschichtsbücher schreiben wollten sei mal dahingestellt und ist auch ein anderes Thema. Nur befürchte ich, dass nun noch weniger Elektrokonstrukteure die Sicherheit richtig beurteilen (können) als vorher.

Ist eben alles eine Frage der zugänglichen intuitiven Anwendbarkeit. Komisch, Maschinen sollen so gebaut werden, dass sie intuitiv zu bedienen sind. Aber Vorschriften werden so verkompliziert, dass sie nicht mehr überschaubar und anwendbar sind?!?

Das Normen ihre Gültigkeit haben mag niemand bestreiten. Nur ist langsam komplett der Praxisbezug verloren gegangen. Und ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass fast jede Norm mittlerweile so formuliert ist, dass sie sich schon wieder selbst entkräftigt? Zuerst ein langer Text der sehr kompliziert formuliert wurde (nicht einfach verständlich wie früher "das geht so weil..."). Dann am Schluss die Hinweisklauseln etwa in der Art "... ob die Norm zur Anwendung kommt muss im Einzelfall entschieden werden..." oder
"... gleichzeitig kommt die Anwendung der Norm xxx zur Geltung... (in welcher Inhalte der aufrufenden Norm fast komplett wieder aufgehoben werden)"

Ich kann jeden verstehen der heute nicht mehr weiß was Richtig ist, weil das Nachlesen dessen was getan werden soll schon fast unmöglich geworden ist.

Gruß Bär


----------



## Safety (19 Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 
ich gebe Dir recht es ist nicht einfacher geworden.
Aber die Sicherheit gehört eben zur Maschine wie auch der Prozess und die Anforderungen wachsen mit denen der technischen Möglichkeiten. Heute wird hochkomplexe Technik eingesetzt und jeder akzeptiert das er mehrere Wochen damit beschäftigen muss um es umsetzten zu können nur bei der Sicherheit scheint es unmöglich. 

Zurück zum Thema, wir bauen Extrem sichere Systeme auf im Elektrobereich aber bei der Pneumatik soll dann plötzlich ein Standart Ventil die Sicherheit übernehmen, dann kannst Dir den ganzen Spaß davor auch sparen. Und wie soll man eine Schaltung entwerfen wenn man das Risiko nicht kennt. Was erwartet Ihr, eine aussage man muss das so und so machen Punkt! Dann würde es eine sehr großen Aufschrei gebe, abgesehen das es für die sehr vielen Möglichkeiten keine allgemeingültige Aussage geben. Es gibt nun mal viele Wege und die muss eine Norm auch offenen halten.

*Und noch mal auf die 954, da war es genauso lese Dir die Anforderungen der Kategorien durch. In der Pneumatik Hydraulik wurden und werden die meisten Fehler gemacht!*


----------



## Bär1971 (19 Dezember 2009)

das hab ich ja gesagt: die 954 war noch verständlich, und das in der Praxis meist unsichere Pneumatik verwendet wird hab ich auch kritisiert.

Es wird nie eine Pauschalantwort geben, allerdeings ist der Weg um eine Antwort zu finden mittlerweile fast nicht mehr begehbar. Das meinte ich damit. Normen die so gestaltet und formuliert sind, dass sie nicht mehr verstanden werden, und am Ende offener denn je gehalten werden.

Was bleibt ist wie eh und jeh der gesunde Menschenverstand. (Also für die 90% der Elektrokonstrukteure welche keine Zeit oder Möglichkeit haben sich einen Doktortitel wegen einer neuen Norm anzustudieren)

Sorry, nicht persönlich nehmen, ich geb dir ja Recht, bin nur selber etwas sehr angefressen wegen der immer weiter fortführenden Praxisentfremdung (nicht im Inhalt der Normen, der ändert sich nämlich nicht wirklich, sondern in der Verständlichkeit zur Anwendung)


----------



## Safety (19 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich nehme das nicht persönlich, ist normal, da es bei der Maschinensicherheit um eine hohe Verantwortung geht sind Emotional geführte Diskussionen und auch die suche nach eine klaren Aussage auf die man sich beziehen kann,  eine Menschliche Reaktion. 

Ich finde es sehr gut, dass hier darüber gesprochen wird da sich dann auch mitlesende Gedanken machen und vielleicht erkennen, dass man was ändern muss.


----------



## Bär1971 (19 Dezember 2009)

@Safety, 

wie gesagt, ändern muss sich nur Eines: Normen müssen wieder verständlich werden damit sie auch Beachtung finden. Das hat nichts mit der nötigen Anpassung der Schriften an neue Techniken/Vorgänge zu tun. Aber da bist du ja nicht verantwortlich für (oder sitzt du auch in den Entscheidungsgremien?).

Und solange ein Cheff das alles (auch aus Kostengründen) oft noch blockert mit Aussagen wie: "...wenn ich mir ein Auto kauf und die Hand beim Türzumachen dazwischenhalt..." sind uns Praktikern doch oft die Hände gebunden und wir gehen auf dem schmalen Grat der Halbwahrheit weiter...

Übrigens setze ich auch mal ab und an Produkte von euch ein (Adam/Eva mit Eden) *einschleim* *grins*

Gruß Bär


----------

